
Bufferbloat and other Internet challenges - edwintorok
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/stamp/stamp.jsp?reload=true&tp=&arnumber=6886125
======
dtaht
I guess no one reads Vint Cerf anymore. Sigh.

